# My Cauldron Creep in Progress 2



## GoblinKeeper (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow, that looks like a great creepy project... I'd love to see more, maybe I can get some stuff together for my next year's haunted yard... thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Neverhart (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, GK! I'll update when I get more done... The Creep's been taking on more weight (haven't we all !-) so I'm going to have to sturdy him up before moving on. Should have an update in the next few days. I'm looking forward to seeing your project next year!-)


----------

